# Sistema molds



## BeeAMaker (Sep 1, 2017)

Anyone else use these Sistema plastic dishes for molds?
The sandwich box is 5"x5" and 1" deep, perfect for making 3/4 x 5" blanks.

There is a ridge around the bottom, so I cut a peice of MDF to support the center. Otherwise, when placed in the preasure pot, the preasure will deform the box. This little plate keeps that from happening. 

No mold release needed either, the piece popped right out with no effort.

I also have some 2x2x2 boxes from Sistema I can use for making bottle stopper blanks.


----------

